# Dark Knight



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

BSG kits were supposed to be the only range of products from Moebius that I am spending a fair amount into until I saw the news that Frank is gonna be giving us the Tumbler, Pod and a figure set from Dark Knight. 

I don't see a lot of post regards to the Dark Knight offerings from Frank but I believe I am not alone in this as I know more than a few modelers who wanted the Tumbler in 1/25 and finally, we getting it and can let the 1/35 Bandai's version continue to collect dust!

As it might be still too early but wish to know when we can expect to see production pics of the Dark Knight kits? Will it have a full interior on the Tumbler? Already have a few diorama ideas for these kits and as said in my other post. I will get at least a few each of these kits!

Will these be the only offerings we will be getting from the Batman franchise or we can expect to have Batmobile from the recent Arkham Asylum video game too?:wave:

Thank you!

B


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I am certainly interested in the Tumbler kit. Not so much in the pod. Haven't heard about the figure set until now. Does anyone know what characters will be in it? Or if the scale will match the Tumbler?

Never did get the Bandai kit due to it's cost and limitations.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Xenodyssey said:


> Well I am certainly interested in the Tumbler kit. Not so much in the pod. Haven't heard about the figure set until now. Does anyone know what characters will be in it? Or if the scale will match the Tumbler?
> 
> Never did get the Bandai kit due to it's cost and limitations.



And will the figures be plastic?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Figures will be plastic. We plan on just Dark Knight figures to go with the vehicles. Standing, sitting, and laying down for the Pod. Maybe a 4th figure, we need to have them approved still.

Tumbler will have an interior, but it's been tough getting good shots of the complete interior.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in for a Tumbler. The Bandai issue was very well done, but the scale was too small for my tastes. 

You can count me in for figures too--if they are 1/6 or so scale......

The Pod--could go either way with me.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Ohhhhhh! Any mock-up pics of the tumbler yet????


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool on the figures and interior!

This announcement probably fueled my impulse buy earlier this evening of an old Bat Wing model from the Keaton first movie.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Figures will be plastic. We plan on just Dark Knight figures to go with the vehicles. Standing, sitting, and laying down for the Pod. Maybe a 4th figure, we need to have them approved still.
> 
> Tumbler will have an interior, but it's been tough getting good shots of the complete interior.



Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I must be living a sheltered existence cause I knew nothing about this. I am in for at least a Tumbler. Gotta have one to put in the Batmobile collection!
While I don't own one I havea friend who has the Bandai kit. It is very nice but small and why Bandai chose such a whacked out non car scale is a mystery unless they figured it was a military vehicle so make it an armor scale. Anyway I bought a Hasbro/Kenner toy I was gonna try to refine and now I won't have to!  

Max Bryant


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I'll take pretty much anything from this line of kits. I can't wait to see what Franks sends our way.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm out on these, but looking forward to seeing what you guys do with them.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Count me in for a Tumbler, the Batpod, and whatever else you have to offer from The Dark Knight. I have the 1/35 scale Tumbler model, and would love a 1/24th scale version of this vehicle.

Sean


----------



## Trekie2 (Jun 7, 2008)

Anything Batman and I am in, will be getting multiples of all these kits. Hope that a 1989 kit gets reissued as well.....man, actually all the cars from the first 4 movies as I missed the models first go around.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

Moebius said:


> laying down for the Pod.


:thumbsup:
Oh my!
Bob


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope a optional painting guide for the camo version of the Tumbler is included.

As for the figure set, I hope the Batman figure for the Pod will have dramatic cape flow.

Maybe its already finalised but it will be super sweet if we can have Alfred, Lucius, Gordon and Bruce figures in the set.

Do consider offering 1/1 kits of Batman gadgets from Dark Knight, of course!

B


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Tumbler. Check. (only Batmobile I like along with the '66 and the animated series Batmobile)

Batman figure. Check.

Pod with Batman astride it. Check.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Warped9 said:


> Tumbler. Check. (only Batmobile I like along with the '66 and the animated series Batmobile)


uh... which animated series? There's been quite a few of them.

70's series
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/1973sf-batmobile.php

The Animated Series
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/1992-batmobile.php

New Adventures of Batman & Robin
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/1997toon-batmobile.php

Batman Beyond
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/beyond-batmobile.php

The Batman (2 of them)
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/2004_tb-batmobile.php
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/2005_tb-batmobile.php

Brave & the Bold
http://www.batmobilehistory.com/2008btbatb-batmobile.php


But I'm with you on the Tumbler. I'll grab one!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope Frank will look into this Batmobile from the very popular recent Arkham Asylum video game:

http://www.mobygames.com/images/sho...m-asylum-windows-screenshot-the-batmobile.jpg

http://www.blogcdn.com/playstation.joystiq.com/media/2009/08/batcave081209.jpg

B


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeek! It's like they're _trying _to make it as ugly as possible, like the new Enterprise.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> uh... which animated series? There's been quite a few of them.


The early '90s series from the first couple of seasons. My nephew got one as a toy one Christmas Eve and I played with it more than he did.:lol:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Warped9 said:


> The early '90s series from the first couple of seasons. My nephew got one as a toy one Christmas Eve and I played with it more than he did.:lol:


That was a great series! A fantastic design, too. Probably my third favorite Batmobile after the '66 & the Keatonmobile.

As for the Arkham one, it's not too bad, though I can't imagine a reason why Bruce would leave the hood open & the engine exposed. That's just inviting the baddies to take a shot at it. About as dumb as the open cockpit on the 4th movie one.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> ...I can't imagine a reason why Bruce would leave the hood open & the engine exposed. That's just inviting the baddies to take a shot at it...


Or you have your accomplice distract Batman while you rip out the ignition wiring to make for an easy getaway.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> Or you have your accomplice distract Batman while you rip out the ignition wiring to make for an easy getaway.


To you and POS,

I do not know if the exposed engine is covered with clear hood or not. 

And the 1st photo I attached is one already vandalised by Joker's thugs. No better photos online that I can find!

Maybe you guys haven't come across newer European cars to see the engine. No wires, no pipings, just the block and in some cases, clear hoods. Try to goggle for cars by the name of Ferrari or Mercedes Benz. And no, they are not Japanese brands!

B


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

John P said:


> Yeek! It's like they're _trying _to make it as ugly as possible, like the new Enterprise.


A lot of 66'/89' Batmobile fans said the same for the Tumbler, still do! Too bad!

But I have to agreed with you on the new Enterprise design!

B


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Oh, I hate the Tumbler too! :lol:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Boxster said:


> I hope Frank will look into this Batmobile from the very popular recent Arkham Asylum video game:


It looks like they took bits from several batmobiles. The exposed engine is okay, but they should have got someone who knew engines to help them. What is that, a gigantic 4 cyl flathead diesel?!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Boxster said:


> Maybe you guys haven't come across newer European cars to see the engine. No wires, no pipings, just the block and in some cases, clear hoods. Try to goggle for cars by the name of Ferrari or Mercedes Benz. And no, they are not Japanese brands!


Yes, I'm well aware that Ferrari is Italian & Benz is German, iirc. I've just never heard of any production cars having clear hoods, or bonnets, as would be said over there. Though I suppose with some Ferraris it would be a clear boot, eh? But then again on some, there is no boot to speak of, just all engine, & the clear is just what would be the rear window.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Boxster said:


> To you and POS,
> 
> I do not know if the exposed engine is covered with clear hood or not.
> 
> ...





Foghorn Leghorn said:


> It's a joke, son. I say, a joke.


:wave:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I like the Tumbler. It makes sense as a tough vehicle adapted to Batman's needs and was never designed as The 'Batmobile' from the beginning. I like the alternate timeline Enterprise too, though would probably like it more if the nacelles were spread further apart. Those images of the Batmobile...ummm, not so much.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Paulbo, I know, sir!

POS, only fantasy cars have clear bonnets. Namely the Arkham's Batmobile and Grease Lightning. Ferraris and a host of supercars have clear boot or whattheycallit revealing very clean engine design or you can see it under newer Mercedes or BMW's bonnets. Clearly such design ideas were borrowed over for the Arkham's design and remember, this is purely fantasy whether with a clear bonnet or not and what makes you think Batman will allow his car to be easily hot-wired? 

Strange that people in this board do not like the Arkham batmobile while the gaming forum(s), I have not heard negative comments at all. Honestly, I never met anyone who like the Miata yet it sold by the millions.

Jeff, its either the 4 banger or the Prius.

B


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Boxster said:


> POS, only fantasy cars have clear bonnets. Namely the Arkham's Batmobile and Grease Lightning. Ferraris and a host of supercars have clear boot or whattheycallit revealing very clean engine design or you can see it under newer Mercedes or BMW's bonnets. Clearly such design ideas were borrowed over for the Arkham's design and remember, this is purely fantasy whether with a clear bonnet or not and what makes you think Batman will allow his car to be easily hot-wired?


Point made. I thought that clear bonnets were only around because people had them custom made, not becasue they could be ordered from the factory.

As for the Arkham-mobile, I'm sure Bats wouldn't leave it easily vulnerable. But why not have just one more layer of protection? I'm sure it was purly designed from the "looks cool" aspect, but it just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Point made. I thought that clear bonnets were only around because people had them custom made, not becasue they could be ordered from the factory.
> 
> As for the Arkham-mobile, I'm sure Bats wouldn't leave it easily vulnerable. But why not have just one more layer of protection? I'm sure it was purly designed from the "looks cool" aspect, but it just doesn't make a lot of sense to me.


I think its meant to make it look cool and nothing else. What doesn't make sense in most Batmobile are the bat-wings and this is why I prefer the Tumbler over any Batty cars ever designed. I hope the new movie will have another Tumbler-like car instead of a winged Batmobile but that doesn't mean I do not like the Anton's version.

This is like arguing about the JJprise, its not going anywhere. If people hates the Arkham Batty car, so be it and if you like it. Let Frank know. I certainly don't go bashing things other people like.

B


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Boxster said:


> I think its meant to make it look cool and nothing else. What doesn't make sense in most Batmobile are the bat-wings and this is why I prefer the Tumbler over any Batty cars ever designed. I hope the new movie will have another Tumbler-like car instead of a winged Batmobile but that doesn't mean I do not like the Anton's version.


Yea, some of them are ridiculous, arn't they? The fourth movie's version of the Batmobile is the most outlandish one of all (especially those wings!) & not realistic in any way, imo.



> This is like arguing about the JJprise, its not going anywhere. If people hates the Arkham Batty car, so be it and if you like it. Let Frank know. I certainly don't go bashing things other people like.


Wasn't intending an argument in anyway, my friend. I don't hate the Arkham-mobile. I think it's pretty beefy looking. I certainly wouldn't want to have it chasing me down a dark alley! I guess I was just thinking too practically, that's all.


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

I can't wait for these new 1/25 Bat models!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i used to dislike the design of the tumbler, then i saw a photo where someone had drawn the outlines of the shape of a bat over of a photo of it, and suddenly, i got it. instead of taking a hot car and adding some btlike fins, they took the shape of a crawling bat and kind of transformed that into a car. (imagine a bat laying on its belly. the front wheels coordinate with the bat's "hands", with the wings swept back from them along the sides. the front of the tumbler between the wheel struts vaguely coordinates with the shape of a bats head.) 
now whether or not that was a good idea is another question, cause a crawling bat is one of the ugliest, most ungainly things youve ever seen in your life!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I had a pet bat, he used to hop like a rabbit! He'd follow me around everywhere. I guess cause I was "the bug man" A royal pita getting enough moths to keep him well fed.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> i used to dislike the design of the tumbler, then i saw a photo where someone had drawn the outlines of the shape of a bat over of a photo of it, and suddenly, i got it. instead of taking a hot car and adding some btlike fins, they took the shape of a crawling bat and kind of transformed that into a car. (imagine a bat laying on its belly. the front wheels coordinate with the bat's "hands", with the wings swept back from them along the sides. the front of the tumbler between the wheel struts vaguely coordinates with the shape of a bats head.)
> now whether or not that was a good idea is another question, cause a crawling bat is one of the ugliest, most ungainly things youve ever seen in your life!


Upper right.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*The Dark Knight*

According to the book, "The Art of the Dark Knight" the Tumbler evolved from the fusion of the Humvee and a Lamborgini. There are photos of several of the kitbashed plastic cars that guided the designers.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Yea, some of them are ridiculous, arn't they? The fourth movie's version of the Batmobile is the most outlandish one of all (especially those wings!) & not realistic in any way, imo.
> 
> 
> Wasn't intending an argument in anyway, my friend. I don't hate the Arkham-mobile. I think it's pretty beefy looking. I certainly wouldn't want to have it chasing me down a dark alley! I guess I was just thinking too practically, that's all.


I have to agreed with you that the fourth movies seriously gone very bad. That version's horrendous design was not worthy of a Batmobile, its just wrong, even any cartoon version looks better! Not only that, that movie was my least fave and have seen, watched it like only twice in all these years. But Clooney as Bat was good tho!

Whew, I was afraid this would leads to an argument. After all, I am all in for a good chat regards to these and I am glad we are on the level so, I am cool with it too, sir!:wave: What I like is seeing new Batmobiles in every genre Batman is in especially the cartoons and most of the times, I am not disappointed..., most of the times but not all the times. I know that a lot of comic artistes created some seriously ugly Batmobiles, and... a flying Batmobile???:drunk:

As for the Tumbler kit, I really look forward to it very much and already have plans for some diorama and definitely going to paint one of them in Lambo orange! Its something I been looking forward since Batman Begins. I hope the kits will be release same time as the MkVII!

B


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

nautilusnut said:


> According to the book, "The Art of the Dark Knight" the Tumbler evolved from the fusion of the Humvee and a Lamborgini. There are photos of several of the kitbashed plastic cars that guided the designers.


I remember seeing that book and the design evolved from a fist too, I guess that is being abstract as the Anton's Batmobile was designed after a penis. I guess ths is why I prefer the Tumbler over any Bat cars over the years, in any genre... 

Razor. I don't think its a crawling bat, it looks more like a giant bat protecting the occupants in the cockpit with its wings. I mean..., come on, better than a thought of a giant schlong aka Anton Frust's Batmobile.:tongue:

B


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Boxster said:


> Whew, I was afraid this would leads to an argument. After all, I am all in for a good chat regards to these and I am glad we are on the level so, I am cool with it too, sir!:wave: What I like is seeing new Batmobiles in every genre Batman is in especially the cartoons and most of the times, I am not disappointed..., most of the times but not all the times. I know that a lot of comic artistes created some seriously ugly Batmobiles, and... a flying Batmobile???:drunk:


Yep, it's all good! :thumbsup:
I have to admit that I'm a big hardware junkie. I love gadgets, cars, starships & making them work in real life in my head. A well made tech manual works, too. I have to agree that most Batmobiles I've seen are pretty nifty. Some are just... a bit lackluster, like some from the comics. Others are downright fugly. But most are just downright awesome! As for the flying Batmobile from Batman Beyond... why not? In the series, most vehicles are capable of flight & it would hinder Bats quite a bit if he didn't have that capability. I think the design could have used some work, though.

[/quote]As for the Tumbler kit, I really look forward to it very much and already have plans for some diorama and definitely going to paint one of them in Lambo orange! Its something I been looking forward since Batman Begins. I hope the kits will be release same time as the MkVII! [/quote]
I'll be getting a Tumbler, too. Lambo orange!! :lol: That I'd love to see!!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Yep, it's all good! :thumbsup:
> I have to admit that I'm a big hardware junkie. I love gadgets, cars, starships & making them work in real life in my head. A well made tech manual works, too. I have to agree that most Batmobiles I've seen are pretty nifty. Some are just... a bit lackluster, like some from the comics. Others are downright fugly. But most are just downright awesome! As for the flying Batmobile from Batman Beyond... why not? In the series, most vehicles are capable of flight & it would hinder Bats quite a bit if he didn't have that capability. I think the design could have used some work, though.


As for the Tumbler kit, I really look forward to it very much and already have plans for some diorama and definitely going to paint one of them in Lambo orange! Its something I been looking forward since Batman Begins. I hope the kits will be release same time as the MkVII! [/quote]
I'll be getting a Tumbler, too. Lambo orange!! :lol: That I'd love to see!![/QUOTE]

Batman Beyond? Ah ok, that explains it!:tongue: I thought I saw a cartoon of it somewhere but I hardly watch tv. Ok, I thought its present day Batmobile but flight capable. Too bad I don't keep up with the cartoons, I remember seeing some Batman cartoon with incredibly nice looking Batmobiles. I do wonder if we ever get those Batty cars as plastic kits? Considering we've got the 50's comic and 70's cartoon Batmobiles. And soon, I think we will be getting the 60's tv series Batmobile in 1/25 too, by whom I can't remember right this minute! RC2?

I will be getting a good number of this Tumbler kit when its out. Lambo orange is one planned. I have to go ask Paulbo if he's got PE for the Tumbler and Pod when its out!

B


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For me the Batmobile serves two purposes- it is a moble platform from which batman can do what ever he needs to do to fight crime and it is a symbol to strike fear into the enemy. Intimidation and function- a fun design package. While I liked the Keaton version the Tumbler was the most aggressive edition. My only problem with it is that Batman did not design the Tumbler- it was designed by the government for a specific task and while he did enhance it some the overall look of it was already done by others (who did not care about it looking like a crawling bat). In the first movie he had to make do with what was available to get things started, in the next film he can come up with a unique vehicle since the Tumbler was toasted.
I did like the way it said 'Goodbye' before self destructing. THe Bat-Pod forming out of the front end shows how far the Batman enhancements went since I doubt transforming into a pursuit bike was not in the original military deisgn specs...


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> For me the Batmobile serves two purposes- it is a moble platform from which batman can do what ever he needs to do to fight crime and it is a symbol to strike fear into the enemy. Intimidation and function- a fun design package. While I liked the Keaton version the Tumbler was the most aggressive edition. My only problem with it is that Batman did not design the Tumbler- it was designed by the government for a specific task and while he did enhance it some the overall look of it was already done by others (who did not care about it looking like a crawling bat). In the first movie he had to make do with what was available to get things started, in the next film he can come up with a unique vehicle since the Tumbler was toasted.
> I did like the way it said 'Goodbye' before self destructing. THe Bat-Pod forming out of the front end shows how far the Batman enhancements went since I doubt transforming into a pursuit bike was not in the original military deisgn specs...


That is true about the Tumbler! But I thought it was designed by WayneTech for the government but didn't approve it? Like the armoured suit which the DoD didn't feel its soldiers are worth the money to spend on. Darn, I have to watch the movie one more time!

Its such a shame the Tumbler have to crash and burnt but having the Pod rising from the damaged Tumbler was awesome! They definitely raised the bar in terms of aggressive designs and both the Tumbler and Pod fits the bill perfectly.

Its going to be a real challenge to out Tumbler the Tumbler! As much as I like the Pod, I hope we get to see new version of this bike as well as a new car. Its wonderful they don't call it the Bat-this or that in the movie. I feel that has to go and glad no Robin too! Hope they keep it that way. 

I read somewhere that they are rumours of a Batwing in the next movie and I prey that is not happening. I never like any Batwings!

B


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC Wayne Enterprises did build the Tumbler as a contractor to fill a military spec but it was never used in the field. The design was cool like the guy at the drafting table was having fun but all of this was before Batman entered the picture so any 'Bat' influences are just coincidence.
Aside from the paint job going balck and the Bat-Pod we never really knew what ehnacments were made to turn it into a crime fighting machine. I was watching the first movie last night and got to wondering- Either Bruce has balls of steel or he had to have practiced how to drive the Tumbler before that big chase scene. Also leaping from roof top to roof top would not be something a novice would attempt.
Using the Tumbler as a base line for what works for him I do wonder how the next machine could be improved. One good thing is somebody finally came up with a cool Batman vehicle without having to to resort to giant batwings on the rear fenders.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Don't recall if they said that was the only Tumbler. It would make sense if Wayne's company made a few of them. Maybe he'll just grab another one and have Lucius Fox and himself trick it out even further. I hope so. I thought it was a way cool idea to make it the Batmobile and a very cool, no nonsense design...devoid of crazy wings and for-no-reason neon lights and stuff.


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

JeffG said:


> Don't recall if they said that was the only Tumbler. It would make sense if Wayne's company made a few of them. Maybe he'll just grab another one and have Lucius Fox and himself trick it out even further. I hope so. I thought it was a way cool idea to make it the Batmobile and a very cool, no nonsense design...devoid of crazy wings and for-no-reason neon lights and stuff.


I've thought about the first Bale/Nolan films, and at first glance most of it seems very realistic (unlike the Keaton/Burton inspired sequels). But in the end, if you think about it, there are several extremely fantastic sequences that are pure hollywood. That I had to think about it, is a tribute to how well they made them.

But in the end, the Tumbler as Batmobile has probably seen its last mission, whether or not more prototypes exist. Depending upon how you speculate on it, there could have been only one operational Tumbler, with the rest destroyed in testing, or there was a small pre-production run ordered by the Army all in long term storage. But too many people would know about the vehicle. If an accountant could find the blueprints, others could find similar pieces of evidence. Sure, Lucius could claim that the Tumbler prototype had been stolen from his old departmental basement storage, but how long would that fly? Bruce will likely have to resort to offshore resources for his next ride, like his cowl.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

JeffG said:


> Don't recall if they said that was the only Tumbler. ...


Fox said there were two that pulled a bridge. Maybe Nolan knew he was going to destroy one to make the bike/thing. [which I hated. and it didn't work and was cgi.]


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seems fairly obvious the first two films are setting us up for a new Wayne Manor/Batcave and a new Batmobile. That's what I love about these movies - there is a continual "logical" progression toward the more familiar tropes of the Batman mythos.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

terryr said:


> Fox said there were two that pulled a bridge. Maybe Nolan knew he was going to destroy one to make the bike/thing. [which I hated. and it didn't work and was cgi.]


Actually, there's some pretty extensive behind the scenes shorts on my version of TDK. In most of the shots the bike was in fact real with a stunt rider. In fact, they thought the cape would have to be added CGI to get it to flap stylistically in the air, but as it turned out, the way the airflow and such went around the wheels, it gave them the look they wanted during the shoot. What was changed was the constant, non shifting pitch / whine of the engine made to indicate that acceleration and deceleration was done without gear shifts.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

At the time the stunt rider said it was almost un-rideable even in a straight line. You can see that most shots are cgi. The bike really doesn't interact with the ground.

And the idea was stupid to me. He just blew crap up to make his way thru traffic. What if somebody was in those cars? Dumb.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Boxster said:


> Too bad I don't keep up with the cartoons, I remember seeing some Batman cartoon with incredibly nice looking Batmobiles. I do wonder if we ever get those Batty cars as plastic kits? Considering we've got the 50's comic and 70's cartoon Batmobiles. And soon, I think we will be getting the 60's tv series Batmobile in 1/25 too, by whom I can't remember right this minute! RC2?


Close. It's Round 2. RC2 was the company that bought Playing Mantis/Polar Lights back when. 

One of the cartoon Batmobiles that I'd love to see is the one from The Batman. Heck, I'd even take it in one of the 1/50 cars that were out a bit ago or even in a 1/64 Hot Wheels car. They've released three different ones in 1/64 so far, so maybe they'll do that one. 
And of course I'm definantly looking forward to the 1/25 Barrismobile!!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

terryr said:


> At the time the stunt rider said it was almost un-rideable even in a straight line. You can see that most shots are cgi. The bike really doesn't interact with the ground.
> 
> And the idea was stupid to me. He just blew crap up to make his way thru traffic. What if somebody was in those cars? Dumb.


Psst, you need to watch the DVD's specials on the Pod. And search youtube for fan made Pod driving on the streets.

B


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Close. It's Round 2. RC2 was the company that bought Playing Mantis/Polar Lights back when.
> 
> One of the cartoon Batmobiles that I'd love to see is the one from The Batman. Heck, I'd even take it in one of the 1/50 cars that were out a bit ago or even in a 1/64 Hot Wheels car. They've released three different ones in 1/64 so far, so maybe they'll do that one.
> And of course I'm definantly looking forward to the 1/25 Barrismobile!!


I am all into Batmobile kits and yes sir, I also have the stupid 4th movie Batmobile kit as well. Honestly, I bought if for the wheels at that time but I nearly finished the kit anyway! I really like some of the toy Batty cars I saw few years back and I shoulda get some I like but now, none on the shelves no more! Darn!

I really hope the Tumbler and Pod do well for Frank to let them consider Batty cars from the cartoons or video game (Arkham). 

B


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Why doesn't anyone from the military notice that the Tumbler was presented to it (and they declined to buy it) or the engineers who built it realize that the Batmobile is the vehicle they'd built? It's like if the Batwing was a repainted prototype of the X15.

Wouldn't that lead to Wayne Industries and Bruce Wayne? OK - I'm putting too much logic into this.

Cool design, and I like it even more given the explanation of the reinterpretation of the bat motif.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Boxster said:


> I really like some of the toy Batty cars I saw few years back and I shoulda get some I like but now, none on the shelves no more! Darn!


Which ones are you looking for? I've seen a few around here & I might be able to pick up what you want.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

As much as Clooneys Batmobile isn't a "Batmobile", as a car I wouldn't mind having it to drive, with a slightly larger windscreen.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Boxster said:


> Psst, you need to watch the DVD's specials on the Pod. And search youtube for fan made Pod driving on the streets.
> 
> B


Psst, I don't like the Dark Knight and don't want to buy it. And the bike is still stupid, working in a straight line or not.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

terryr said:


> Psst, I don't like the Dark Knight and don't want to buy it. And the bike is still stupid, working in a straight line or not.


Oh, good for you than!

B


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Which ones are you looking for? I've seen a few around here & I might be able to pick up what you want.


That is awfully nice of you, sir!:thumbsup: I don't remember which one but it looks like 1/20-something toys. I have to look online if those are still available. They came out a few years back. Thanks very much for your kind offer, sir! If I don't see them online, I may have to bother you!

B


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Boxster said:


> That is awfully nice of you, sir!:thumbsup: I don't remember which one but it looks like 1/20-something toys. I have to look online if those are still available. They came out a few years back. Thanks very much for your kind offer, sir! If I don't see them online, I may have to bother you!


PM me a link to the picture of the one's you're looking for.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

So none of the Batman moebius offerings contain batman figures in them?

One would have to get the figure set to have a driver for the bat pod then?

It is good that these offerings will be in larger scale.

Doe moebius have the comic book batman license as well and if so is there any idea of what offerings will be a part of that? Or is it way off down the road?

At least Moebius has new product to talk about and not completely reissues.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

getter weevil said:


> So none of the Batman moebius offerings contain batman figures in them?
> 
> One would have to get the figure set to have a driver for the bat pod then?
> 
> ...


The figure set will also be in 1/25 to compliment both the Tumbler and the Pod. I also wish Moebius get license for other medium besides the movie. Game, cartoons or comic but honestly, comic version will be too many to go with. I quit comic ages ago but as far as I can remember, the Batmobiles changes in about every stories or titles. 

Anyway, keeping figures crossed! Too bad they didn't have more Batmobiles in the last couple of movies, LOL!



Prince of Styrene II said:


> PM me a link to the picture of the one's you're looking for.


Thank you, sir! Just returned home from work, will go online and make a search later tonight! Thanks, POS!:thumbsup:

B


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Only these three products.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all newbie to the forum.

Any word on any test shots of the Tumbler or figures?
From what i've seen of the Bat-pod, Moebius is doing the subject 
matter justice. (as always)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We do have the comic license, but not enough time to use it this year. We'll have the Pod, Tumbler, and figure set from Dark Knight out. Maybe 2012 something comic Batman, but no announcements yet!


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

I can't wait. I love building Batman-related models! Thank you Moebius!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Moebius has the COMIC license too?! Wow, the possibilities are endless. Can't wait for all these new Batman kits to appear. One can never have too many Batman kits (well, at least I can't)!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I can't wait for Bat Mite!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

It'll be good to see the Tumbler from Moebius. That one will be a definate buy for me.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Test shots, we need test shots of all the DK kits. Please


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> It'll be good to see the Tumbler from Moebius. That one will be a definate buy for me.


The Tumbler is a fairly complex design. I hope it's engineered with enough separate pieces and sub assemblies. There are several spoilers and such on the body and it would be unfortunate if they were simply all molded on with no undercuts.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ I'd guess some compromises will have to be made in order for Moebius to keep production costs and the retail price within reasonable limits. You're right, it is a complex design, and to get it 100% accurate would likely require more molds than the average 1/24 or 1/25 scale car kit and would probably result in an MSRP at least two or three times that of the average car kit (i.e., more than most modelers would be willing to pay for a "niche" model kit). Of course, that's just my opinion; I could be wrong (and, in this case, I hope I am).


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

I think Dragon, AFV Club, Hasegawa and Tamiya to name a few and as far as I can recall, do produce their own super detailing parts that are sold seperately from the kits the parts are for?

I think its time for Moebius to consider going this route?

I certainly want to super detail the Tumbler and Pod. And also being made in company, I think it can also keep the cost down by having the optional parts in plastics or resins, even PE! 

Just a thought!

B


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Boxster said:


> I think Dragon, AFV Club, Hasegawa and Tamiya to name a few and as far as I can recall, do produce their own super detailing parts that are sold seperately from the kits the parts are for?
> 
> I think its time for Moebius to consider going this route?


They kinda have, with the Flying Sub landing gear and claw.


----------



## sjanny01 (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't see a lot of post regards to the Dark Knight offerings from Frank but I believe I am not alone in this as I know more than a few modelers who wanted the Tumbler in 1/25 and finally, we getting it and can let the 1/35 Bandai's version continue to collect dust!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Solium said:


> They kinda have, with the Flying Sub landing gear and claw.


I didn't know that... but TBH, I only like Moebius offerings of kits related to newer movies or comics. However, that is good to hear and I hope they continue to do so. As like the Batman figures kit option for the Batpod. :thumbsup:

B


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Moebius said:


> We do have the comic license, but not enough time to use it this year... Maybe 2012 something comic Batman...


Yes, please!!!! :thumbsup:

You are teasing about a comic Batman figure kit, right?!? Please say yes!!! A brand spanking new Moebius comic Batman figure kit would put me right over the moon! :roll:

P.S. - Also very excited about that not yet announced comic GL kit, too!!!


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Moebius said:


> Had to be partially blacked out, but this is the Bat Pod. Not finished, a few more pieces to add to it. Will show an image of it complete soon...


From the Green Lantern thread! Thought I share this here. Pod's looking fantastic!

B


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Well

Done!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

derric1968 said:


> Yes, please!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> You are teasing about a comic Batman figure kit, right?!? Please say yes!!! A brand spanking new Moebius comic Batman figure kit would put me right over the moon! :roll:
> 
> P.S. - Also very excited about that not yet announced comic GL kit, too!!!


 
Amen! Would love that rather than ANOTHER vehicle...

Everytime I go into the modeling store the car and vehicle kits are sitting there and usually the figure kits are sold out.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Matthew Green said:


> Amen! Would love that rather than ANOTHER vehicle...
> 
> Everytime I go into the modeling store the car and vehicle kits are sitting there and usually the figure kits are sold out.


funny, at most hobby shops the reverse is usually true.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Any test shots of the figures possible????????????.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Matthew Green said:


> Amen! Would love that rather than ANOTHER vehicle...
> 
> Everytime I go into the modeling store the car and vehicle kits are sitting there and usually the figure kits are sold out.


Here's a fun fact for you, if you don't like it...you don't have to buy it. See, I'm a problem solver, you can thank me later!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Vehicles outsell figures 100 to 1 even in the military section where there are tons of soldier sets.

Figure kits are probably sold out becuase the shop ordered 1 and didn't restock it when it finally sold after 9 months.

I like figure kits a lot but traditionally they have been and still are today pokey sellers


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Hate to resurrect a dead thread, but I have to ask; with the TDK tumbler coming, would Moebius consider adding parts or creating a parts pack for the alternate tumblers we're getting in "The Dark Knight Rises"?


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Throughout my 50 years of modeling, vehicle/car kits have always outsold figures, even aircraft and military kits. True, hobbydealers will probably only order a few figure kits and not reorder after they sit on the shelf for a while but I think it is more likely that vehicles appeal to a larger audience. Give the choice of a real Ferrari and a life size figure of the Dark Knight, I think I would take the Ferrari, ignoring the difference in monetary value for both.


----------



## New Van Man (Jul 23, 2003)

Is this any nearer to fruition?Been looking forward to it for months!!


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I hate car and vehicle kits. When one can possibly own the real thing I do not see the thrill in a kit about it. I also hate all military kits. Boring. No wonder the hobby market is suffering.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Nice pic of the pod, but now I curious as to what's behind those black squares someone doesn't want us to see.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

RogueJ said:


> Nice pic of the pod, but now I curious as to what's behind those black squares someone doesn't want us to see.


Things that have not been approved yet.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Well yea, I kinda figured that. Doesn't mean I'm not curious.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Its been awhile since we've had any updates / pictures. The kit(s) were slated to be out in November. Should I take them off my Xmas list?.


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

Cappy1 said:


> Its been awhile since we've had any updates / pictures. The kit(s) were slated to be out in November. Should I take them off my Xmas list?.


Yes, but only because, IIRC, the Dark Knight kits have been delayed to early 2012. I've seen January, but you never know.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Pod kits are/were on the water (MAY be in port by now). Scheduled to ship soon. :thumbsup:
Tom
EDIT: Mace from Moebius emailed today, and Pods are INSTOCK!!! Start looking for them on shelves SOON!!!


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

terryr said:


> Psst, I don't like the Dark Knight and don't want to buy it. And the bike is still stupid, working in a straight line or not.


Wether you like it or hate it, it was mostly a practical bike, not CG. I know, I work in the industry and know people who worked directly on the film. Like the guy said, watch the extra on the DVD or at least inform yourself before you make a blanket statement like that. 

And admittedly, out of curiosity to your absolute derision of the film, I have no idea how a better Batman film could have been done, especially with Hollywood style interference. Mister Nolan was VERY lucky in that he truly got to do mostly what he wanted and made Batman actually, for a small stretch of time, believable. At least in terms of bringing a comic book character to the screen. My humble opinion. 

And the second film, by god, I couldn't believe how fantastic it was. I felt it was almost James Bond/Bourne Identity like , especially the whole China snatch the bad guy sequence. I just could NOT believe he got to do a movie like that in this town....a feat of magic. And, don't EVEN get me started on the stunning performance of Heath Ledger as the Joker. Words cannot express.

I loved the films. My only complaint is that, as it stands, it will only be three films done by Nolan et al. Sniff. 

Oh and, if people are going to so vehemently deride a design or a film or whatever, then at least show that you are that smart enough that you could actually do better by posting a script synopsis, design sketches, etc. 

Again, my humble opinion, and it is just an opinion. 

Rob


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

robtrek said:


> Wether you like it or hate it, it was mostly a practical bike, not CG. I know, I work in the industry and know people who worked directly on the film. Like the guy said, watch the extra on the DVD or at least inform yourself before you make a blanket statement like that.
> 
> And admittedly, out of curiosity to your absolute derision of the film, I have no idea how a better Batman film could have been done, especially with Hollywood style interference. Mister Nolan was VERY lucky in that he truly got to do mostly what he wanted and made Batman actually, for a small stretch of time, believable. At least in terms of bringing a comic book character to the screen. My humble opinion.
> 
> ...


I have to agree, these two films were at long last a much better "serious" and dark style us hardcore batfans have waited for. Admitedly, I'm not a huge fan of the Tumbler, I feel the Keaton Batmobile was one of the best movie versions ever done. (They started getting too silly and outlandish in the later movies) On the more "real" side, the tumbler makes sense, ie; military contracts, etc; It's more of a tank than a car.... I always loved Nicholson as the Joker. If they would have let him act like Ledger did, just pure evil, he would have done an outstanding performance. 

The Pod was outstanding, (except for the wall-climbing 180*), and yes the damned thing is real! I've seen lot's of photos of it, and some of the behind the scenes, the thing is just crazy!!! I love anything Batman, so always glad to see these kits arriving. And, if Moebius is doing it, it's going to be done right, making it even better!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

The Nolan Batman films have been soooo great that I'm almost afraid that the upcoming film won't live up to them, but I have faith in his vision. It's jut that I feel The Dark Knight was such a masterpiece that it'll be hard to match, let alone surpass.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

robtrek said:


> And admittedly, out of curiosity to your absolute derision of the film, I have no idea how a better Batman film could have been done, especially with Hollywood style interference. Mister Nolan was VERY lucky in that he truly got to do mostly what he wanted and made Batman actually, for a small stretch of time, believable. At least in terms of bringing a comic book character to the screen. My humble opinion.
> 
> And the second film, by god, I couldn't believe how fantastic it was. I felt it was almost James Bond/Bourne Identity like , especially the whole China snatch the bad guy sequence. I just could NOT believe he got to do a movie like that in this town....a feat of magic. And, don't EVEN get me started on the stunning performance of Heath Ledger as the Joker. Words cannot express.
> 
> Rob


I agree wholeheartedly! I HATE superhero movies and still thought these two were awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks interesting!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

*Tumblers are here!*

According to our good friend BWayneNoMore from another thread the tumblers are IN COUNTRY and should be hitting stores soon!:thumbsup:
edit: I mean this thread ! Duh- Brain no work, need to see Dr. Frankenstein.


----------



## New Van Man (Jul 23, 2003)

Excellent!!Been waiting ages for this!Hope it comes with a seated driving Batman.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

New Van Man said:


> Excellent!!Been waiting ages for this!Hope it comes with a seated driving Batman.


 It won't. They have a seperate set of Batman and Joker figures in the works.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Any online shops have the tumbler yet? Chomping at the bit here...


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Not even in the coming soon section of Culttvman yet. And I keep checking. Wonder if all three kits will show up at once (Ironman mk6, Cylon Raider and Tumbler)?


----------



## dconlon (Oct 12, 2010)

My reading of a Facebook post by Moebius on January 25th is that there's a delay in the Tumbler's release.
But that's just my interpretation of what was posted:

*Question:*
_Any release dates yet for the Tumbler or Iron Man?_
*
Response:*
_MKVI Iron Man is due in our warehouse next week. Tumbler, that's another story. News on that soon.
January 25 at 11:22pm _

Derek


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I sure hope there are no problems with it. Might just be held up in customs or something.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thought I'd bump this as the tumbler is going to make such a great kit I'm shaking in anticipation (or did I forget to take my meds...:freak. The Batpod is sweet but the tumbler is the coolest machine I've seen since mad Max! 
I know Franks busy with great things like that Frank and Bride (how about THAT for a monster model? Over the fence, bases loaded:thumbsup but any info on the tumbler would sure be welcome.
James


----------



## New Van Man (Jul 23, 2003)

Im guessing this is on hold for "The dark knight rises"?

can we expect to see a "Bat" as well?


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

The joker has been removed from the figure set and it's now officially a DKR set:

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=22361

Maybe we'll get an all-inclusive villains set later on?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

There isn't a seated batman figure for the Tumbler either.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

I think Dave Metzner had mentioned that they were having trouble getting interior reference for the Tumbler, but I would have thought the production of Rises would have remedied that. Maybe they're planning a later, concurrent release of the Tumbler and Bat with seated figures?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I wondered if that was the reason as well. 

That Batmobile reference book I mentioned on the forum might help as well, but that would delay the Tumbler for another year more than likely. Maybe they will just release it without an interior and leave it to the 3rd party people and scratchbuilders to do their own.



RB said:


> I think Dave Metzner had mentioned that they were having trouble getting interior reference for the Tumbler, but I would have thought the production of Rises would have remedied that. Maybe they're planning a later, concurrent release of the Tumbler and Bat with seated figures?


----------

